# how does this diet sound



## insert10p (Jan 1, 2011)

well i bet it sounds pretty plain but here goes

morning porridge with 2 scoops whey

then chicken soup with potatoes

chicken soup with potatoes again

chicken soup with potatoes again pretty much every 3 hours

lets just say i eat that but decrease the carbs (spuds)

and increase the chicken as the day goes on

at least thats what im trying to achieve but mr chocolate and mrs cupoftea keep knocking on the door but lets leave them aside for now...


----------



## llkevh (Jun 23, 2010)

is it home made chicken soup mate


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

It sounds possibly one of the worst diets I have ever heard of personally, where do you live Belson, get some proper food inside you, where are the eggs, fish, meat, oils, nuts fruit, veg, even if you are trying to diet your body needs nutrition to give it a healthy metabolism, I couldn't train and do a days work on that!


----------



## insert10p (Jan 1, 2011)

the chicken soups from a packet

trying to make the chicken slide down, you know

thanks for the heads up

i know i should be adding fish and eggs and stuff...


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

packet soups= salt, potatoes=simple carbs, except for the oats you do not have a decent natural source of protein, complex carbs or healthy fats and that= poor diet!


----------



## darren grens (Aug 26, 2010)

^x2 lmao verypoor but it aint the food buildin the muscle its the trainin ; )


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I have to disagree there, if you train and eat poor food then you will not grow jack shite.


----------



## darren grens (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

ye it ain't the fuel driving the car its the go faster stripes! nutrition is number one, you can have a week off the gym, but you can not have a week off the nutrition, where you get that gem I don't know!!


----------



## darren grens (Aug 26, 2010)

here you go lol


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Of course training and good nutrition will gain you muscle. But training and eating shite will just give you a fat belly. So nutrition is very important


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Good find, now go find the rest of the world and their mates that will tell you the complete opposit the muscle builds with rest and nutrition, people have pushed weights for a very long time but it is only over the last 30 years with learning that builders are reaching their full potential, if you don't put fuel in ther car you are going nowhere....


----------



## darren grens (Aug 26, 2010)

ofcourse food helps but eatin 800g protien aint makin you huge its not anaboic i eat bout 7 meals a day of course food is inportant but is that much to much your body only needs bout 150 protien per day rest is waste if you shite 4 times a day thats just all that extra protien down the pan


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Look at it this way.

Both these guys are training partners.

1) 1st guy training and eating crap

2) 2nd guy training and has the best diet possible.

Who do you think will have bigger muscles


----------



## darren grens (Aug 26, 2010)

they will both have muscle he will just have higher bodyfat he never ment dont eat protien he has loads of videos. i know people who eat crap and have a 6pack now tell me how that is also my mates mate on roids eats pizza chips and hes still big


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I don't know of any pro buider that eats 800mg of protein a day, but they need more than you or I because they have a greater amount of skeletal muscle to maintain, also as a source it is better to take than some others, it is least likely to go to fat cells it fills you up and thats on top of the job it is there to do which is to repair and maintain the body that and healthy fats and complex carbs make for a healthy body able to achieve the goals, someone on a poor diet would not attain.... plus I really don't want that fella 's body and I bet I am 10 years older than him, lets face it he is obese....


----------



## darren grens (Aug 26, 2010)

protien helps muscle repair when its broken down same with amino acids if your on steirods then yes diet has to be clean with higher protien because your addin muscle faster than natural so it can take in nutirints if your natty you dont need as much because your not really in an anaboilc state 24/7 thats my thought some people mite think diff but more protien more added cals but im not saying im right just what im thinking im writin lmao so give me stick for it if you wish


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Pizza and chips lol. I bet ya i live longer than him.


----------



## darren grens (Aug 26, 2010)

kai green eats about 800g protien a day and agree eatin s**t makes you look s**t but ive had 400g protien and it did jack s**t part from bloated food is fuel at the end of the day tho


----------



## darren grens (Aug 26, 2010)

london mate you will eatin s**t aint good defo not on steirods anyway fact.


----------



## darren grens (Aug 26, 2010)

also mind steirods age you so your body will age each time you take steirods your not seein jay cutler livin till 60 no chance


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm more concerned about my health and well being. I can't remember the last time i ate a pizza. I think all this protein stuff is way too much hype. All you here on this forum is. When do i take protein, how much do i have to have, protein protein blah blah blah


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

an overly anal diet is nothing but a control mechanism.

my diet is sh1t compared to what most of you eat...

tuna, milk and cheap old unflavoured concentrate are my staples..

cant grow on that...


----------



## darren grens (Aug 26, 2010)

true true it is tbh. i wish i was the same i had a can of coke chips and a cream egg right after the gym lmao


----------



## darren grens (Aug 26, 2010)

TheCrazyCal said:


> an overly anal diet is nothing but a control mechanism.
> 
> my diet is sh1t compared to what most of you eat...
> 
> ...


i hope my body is like yours great shape its the training i eat tesco stuff aswell its probs better cause they dont add fancy sugars or other crap why its tastes crap lol


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Ive been training very hard for 5 years, my diet hasn't been fantastic when it comes to how much carbs,cals,fats and protein I should be having. This is why it takes me longer to build muscle. But I can tell you why I'm not fat it's because I eat healthy 95% of the time.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i`m a walking miracle..

43, coming back from a spinal fusion and in the shape of my life :becky:

however i feel like i look like sh1t lol and am hoping for some much awaited progress over the next few years...


----------



## darren grens (Aug 26, 2010)

just train harder only 45 secs rest try that high volume is the key i think. eatin like jay aint makin anywun like jay he knows how to train his body and what works for him eatin is just to repair protien is protien your bodys nevers gives a s**t what type it is i dont belive in gentiscs eaither inless you mean small bicep big bicep etc


----------



## darren grens (Aug 26, 2010)

good shape with drugs or with out. not many can have a good body with low bodyfat age also plays a big role more the muscle is mature the better each year youll get better also youll find it hard to loose muscle because its been there for a while


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

I believe its about eating a balanced diet..if you want to eat junk food from time to time then why not?

I know I do!..lol


----------



## darren grens (Aug 26, 2010)

look at bodybuilders when the come of steirods they go into a catabolic mode and loose so much mass diet cant hold all that muscle without drugs


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

darren grens said:


> look at bodybuilders when the come of steirods they go into a catabolic mode and loose so much mass diet cant hold all that muscle without drugs


Course you can it just takes years rather than months!


----------



## darren grens (Aug 26, 2010)

so how did flex wheeler arnold loose there muscle and they were trainin for like 20 years ?


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Well arnie is a pensioner now and he doesn't train no more.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Coz they were all on roids like you say there is no way to get to 17+ stone without them but you can still sculpt an amazing body without them..also there is no practical reason for being that big other than thinking you look good or unless your competing....but is it worth shortening youe life for?..not for me mate I wanna be downhill mountain biking wi my grankids!..lol


----------



## darren grens (Aug 26, 2010)

^ best thing ive heard tbh lol verytrue


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

darren grens said:


> ^ best thing ive heard tbh lol verytrue


Lol cheers mate


----------



## SpiTFirE1466867971 (Aug 6, 2009)

darren grens said:


> a load of babble


google is your friend, use it, your statements are stand up worthy


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

darren grens said:


> look at bodybuilders when the come of steirods they go into a catabolic mode and loose so much mass diet cant hold all that muscle without drugs


Interesting!?!!

I'm guessing you mean SOME bodybuilders as opposed to ALL bodybuilders.

Only I cleaned out after NABBA UK and I am still the same weight now 10 weeks later.

Unless I'm the exception to the ruile??


----------



## darren grens (Aug 26, 2010)

some yeah. well done dude proud


----------



## johnreal (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi,

It sounds possibly one of the worst diets I have ever heard of personally, where do you live Belson, get some proper food inside you, where are the eggs, fish, meat, oils, nuts fruit, veg, even if you are trying to diet your body needs nutrition to give it a healthy metabolism, I couldn't train and do a days work on that!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Can anyone here an echo haha, mimicry is the highest form of compliment!!


----------



## llkevh (Jun 23, 2010)

he is a right **** head fred. always at it.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Johnreal is always copying and pasting other people post, WTF IS HE ON????


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I don't know London but if you get hold of any send me some haha


----------



## insert10p (Jan 1, 2011)

what happened to

"If it tastes good, spit it out"?


----------



## Arnold1466868006 (Feb 21, 2011)

insert10p said:


> well i bet it sounds pretty plain but here goes
> 
> morning porridge with 2 scoops whey
> 
> ...


Hey buddy this is very good and effective for your health.... Potato's have much protein and have a great influence over the body and also the chicken breast's are the good one's.............. Keep enjoying the home made soup............Oakland Personal Trainer


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Arnold said:


> Hey buddy this is very good and effective for your health.... Potato's have much protein and have a great influence over the body and also the chicken breast's are the good one's.............. Keep enjoying the home made soup............


Really am I reading this correct? Potatoes have much protein? And have an influence on your body? Ok please explain your post


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

haha, I was just going to leave that one alone, but every statement (doubtful) should be chalenged or we won't know where we are!!


----------

